# s57 due to unintended mistake



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi, is there anyone who have knowledge and experience in S57 section. I filled incorrect employment dates and company names in form 80 in previous visa applications not in my current situation is application. Please share your experience... Any suggestions how to justify this mistake 
I didn't get any benefit for this mistake 
Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Kaursingh said:


> Experience in s57
> Hi, is there anyone who have knowledge and experience in S57 section. I filled incorrect employment dates and company names in form 80 in previous visa applications not in my current situation is application. Please share your experience... Any suggestions how to justify this mistake
> I didn't get any benefit for this mistake
> Thanks


The CO is concerned that you have provided fraudulent documents or information in the visa application, but is giving you the chance to explain the actual situation. You reply is required to satisfy them as to why it differs, before they finalise a decision on a visa application. No reply from you, to this request within the required time, would logically end with a visa refusal. A suitable reply, with a good explanation for the difference in information, could move the visa application process closer towards a grant. As this is a very serious concern, it would be better to engage a OMara agent asap to act on your behalf to reply natural justice letter.


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

Agent suggesting to withdraw application for to avoid pic4020 it it good to withdraw without explanation while mistake was unintentional


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Kaursingh said:


> Agent suggesting to withdraw application for to avoid pic4020 it it good to withdraw without explanation while mistake was unintentional


Take a second opinion from another Mara agent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaursingh said:


> Hi, is there anyone who have knowledge and experience in S57 section. I filled incorrect employment dates and company names in form 80 in previous visa applications not in my current situation is application. Please share your experience... Any suggestions how to justify this mistake
> I didn't get any benefit for this mistake
> Thanks


S57 is best handled through a Mara agent
They know exactly how to present your case for maximum impact
Giving wrong information is taken very seriously by DHA irrespective of whether you got any advantage or not
Employment dates one can make a mistake once in a form but how one can make mistake in company names, it’s beyond my imagination 

Cheers


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

Owner had two same Business and I familiar with With both Companies. Attending meetings together and sharing equipments


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaursingh said:


> Owner had two same Business and I familiar with With both Companies. Attending meetings together and sharing equipments



Are you offshore or onshore? Can you go to your company and meet your HR, supervisor, the business owner?


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

onshore 
Owner is happy to help in this matter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaursingh said:


> Owner had two same Business and I familiar with With both Companies. Attending meetings together and sharing equipments



Your reply has to be in perfect legal language, so use an Immigration lawyer or agent only to reply, but they don’t come cheap
Be very sure that you have a very good reason and plausible reason for the mistake, else it’s money down the drain
There is no way you can successfully fight your case on your own 

Cheers


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

thanks for your reply. If I withdraw application then it will effect my future application. Any Future application without experience and a new skil assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaursingh said:


> thanks for your reply. If I withdraw application then it will effect my future application. Any Future application without experience and a new skil assessment.


If you withdraw, you will not be banned
But the same problem of form 80 will remain for ever no matter what visa you apply and what Anzsco code 
This will be attached to your name 
So you should forget Australia and try some other country 

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't know why I cannot respond to your message, but I think you can see my response here. If you have a lawyer/agent and have advised you to withdraw then you should follow him.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY. By withdrawing your app it will open many opportunities ahead, but if you do the opposite it's highly likely to be banned for many years!


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

thanks. 
Another agent suggest that send all evidence to department to prove them wrong and then withdraw 

Still it will effect my 491 application as an accountant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaursingh said:


> thanks.
> Another agent suggest that send all evidence to department to prove them wrong and then withdraw
> 
> Still it will effect my 491 application as an accountant.


If you can prove they are wrong, then why on earth will you withdraw ?

I don’t understand the logic

Cheers


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

I have evidence but If Still CO Not satisfied then there will be problem.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaursingh said:


> I have evidence but If Still CO Not satisfied then there will be problem.


Whether you withdraw or not, you will face the same problem when you reapply in Australia under any visa 
This problem is not going to go away ever

Try Canada 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Your situation is very strange to me and most likely, I feel you have not been honest with DHA


If you attended meetings with your boss spanning two organisations, evidence is based on the letter and this can only be issued by one company. How come you entered two different names? and why did you do so? Do you have two letters?
Even if you were confused about names, how come the dates were different? Aren't the dates printed on your document (employment contract / experience certificate / roles and responsibilities)?

CO has every reason to suspect you, for you have been dodgy in your claims. Cant advise you other than hiring a reputed lawyer, if you think you have a case. Be honest and think what you have done.


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't think so. Lots of people got visa after so many refusal or s57


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

I will not applying same visa and not using same skill assessment or any work documents 

Why you think that the problem will be same??


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

if withdraw then it will effect future 491 visa as a account without any work


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kaursingh said:


> I will not applying same visa and not using same skill assessment or any work documents
> 
> Why you think that the problem will be same??


Because the department now has a record of your ambiguous work experience claim. This will always come up in further Visa applications.


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes it will come up but new application will be totally different.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Kaursingh said:


> Yes it will come up but new application will be totally different.


You dont understand, whatever visa you will apply in the future, this issue will come up because its already on the record. Whenever your name is search on their database, this rejection will come up. Dont treat this application lightly. Even if you apply to another country, this will be ask on your application. Its the same on your form 80 where they ask if you have any rejected, approved visa. You need to disclose this.


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

OK but I will also send inccorrect information form to dept.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaursingh said:


> I don't think so. Lots of people got visa after so many refusal or s57


Kaursingh, you're not focusing! There is a different between a refusal and refusal with PIC 2040. Ordinary s57 and a refusal won't be banned and can reapply again whereas s57 + PIC 2040 and a refusal will be banned from applying of any kind of visa. That's why most of us have advised you to withdraw your application.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Kaursingh said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so. Lots of people got visa after so many refusal or s57
> ...


Its actually refused (first application), he did have a new application with a different occupation. And he thinks nothing will happen because its a "DIFFERENT" application. 🏻


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

thanks i understand. I will withdraw 
Hopefully it will not effect 491


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Good! Yet, keep in mind if you claim points for past experience, it will affect your future 491 or any visa as long as you're claiming them from work experience. If I were you, I'd avoid claiming any work experience points and try to claim them from IELTS or PTE.


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

yes. I Will not even use same skill assessment


----------



## Sarahfrek (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi
I am in a similar boat. Did you apply for another Visa?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarahfrek said:


> Hi
> I am in a similar boat. Did you apply for another Visa?


The OP completely messed up and I think he does still does not understand the consequences of a refusal with S57-PIC4020.

What happened with your application and for what reason did you received s57?


----------

